
Distributed Weakness Filing - chei0aiV
https://github.com/distributedweaknessfiling/
======
chei0aiV
If anyone is wondering what this is about, check out the recent discussions on
the oss-security mailing list.

[http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/](http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/)

